# Holey Rocks...Where oh where???



## megaalfman (Nov 3, 2006)

Hey guys!
I live in Montreal, Quebec, Canada.
I would like to know where I can purchase some holey rocks.
I do not want it to take a huge chunk from my pocket.
Is there a website or place not too far from where I live that sells holey rocks?
I mean, I am not looking to get free holey rocks but the price has to be reasonable.
Or at least have the cheapest for the best quality.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kilpo (Jan 28, 2008)

Ebay has a bunch...pretty costly though.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have yet to see holey rock at a Low Price..  ..but I wish there were.!! 8)


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

ebay, but shipping from Texas to Canada is going to be pricey


----------



## Kilpo (Jan 28, 2008)

Here;'s a couple of online places for Holey Rock-

http://www.holeyrockoftexas.com./index.htm

and

http://txholeyrocks.com/catalog/index.p ... 6c3b95b1e9


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

Because we have a 'Reviews' section that includes opinions on retailers, we ask that you take advantage of this resource when possible. We feel that it is better for all who use the site to have a structured place to conduct reviews. Reviews on a discussion board quickly become buried and it is inevitable that your input will not be seen next time, or the time after that. This is not the case with the reviews section. In addition, it is easy to compare retailers and products there. Thank you for your consideration.

as a personal preference I don't like holey rock, prefer to use things like granite, slate, and limestone

heres my new set up, which is done with slate









I have ocean rock in other tanks (similar to holey) and after losing fish due them getting trapped I wont use it again, and what I have will be removed with the tanks re-arranging that I plan


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

nice tank psycho madman!


----------



## sdbeth (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree with psychotic, i have access to holey rock and dont use it, would much rather have granite, which is plentifull in texas, and slate, and other types of rock, good luck though on finding cheap holey rock.


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I have never seen cheap holey rock-unless someone is selling some out of their tank at a cheap price.


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

Texas holey rock isn't very cheap. Usually goes for about $4 a pound. Although if it makes anyone feel any better, I found a place that had it mislabeled and it said $1.99 per pound. I bickered on the price and got a 22 lb. piece for $32. Later down the road they readjusted there price. What a deal.


----------



## SOLOSHOOTER (Jan 26, 2007)

> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn Wrote
> 
> as a personal preference I don't like holey rock, prefer to use things like granite, slate, and limestone


[/quote]

Isn't Texas Holey Rock limestone?


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

SOLOSHOOTER said:


> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn said:
> 
> 
> > as a personal preference I don't like holey rock, prefer to use things like granite, slate, and limestone


Isn't Texas Holey Rock limestone?[/quote]

its a form of limestone. what I mean by limestone is plain bog standard grey rock. rather than the shaped formations of holey rock,


----------



## lionpasa (Jan 25, 2008)

> PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn wrote:
> 
> as a personal preference I don't like holey rock, prefer to use things like granite, slate, and limestone


I am working a new 210...and i was going to use Texas Holey Rock..... But after seeing tanks with granite, slate, and petifried wood... I am staying away from holey rocks and will save some money......


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

I'm glad you like the look.

I would urge you to choose all 1 type of rock, as mixes of various types are hard to get to look right. also petrified wood wont be cheap


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Do you know any Sr. citizens from Montreal that winter over in Texas?
There are alot of Canadians that go to "the valley" for a few months in winter.
Seriously, they could pick up some (literally) and haul 'em back north to you in the spring!

Alicem

ps
cool tank, MaDmAn :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

sorry, double post, I was trying to "edit" and hit "quote" instead


----------



## jenandcoffee (May 3, 2008)

hi there,

i live in montreal recently bought some holey rock from a lfs who had it half price so it ended up being $1.50 lb. i really searched high and low all around mtl and had a hard time even finding it. i guess i can't give you the name of the store on here, but you can email me for it.

on another note, where do you buy your fish? i find the selection sucks in these parts!

Jenn


----------



## hyaline (Jul 2, 2008)

SOLOSHOOTER said:


> Texas holey rock isn't very cheap. Usually goes for about $4 a pound. Although if it makes anyone feel any better, I found a place that had it mislabeled and it said $1.99 per pound. I bickered on the price and got a 22 lb. piece for $32. Later down the road they readjusted there price. What a deal.


Well, I am from Texas, but my lfs has it for $1.29/lb.  I am at least 100 miles from any natural source of holey rock though. I love the stuff in my 90 gal Peacock setup. BTW, first post, just wanted to say hi to everyone and let you mods know how wonderful a job you've done around here.


----------

